# 4 Reasons to Try Cannabis Transdermal Patches



## burnin1 (Sep 30, 2016)

From learngreenflower.com

4 Reasons to Try Cannabis Transdermal Patches 

By Mandee Lee 
on September 29, 2016 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETbH1gRVuK4[/ame]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETbH1gRVuK4

Cannabis transdermal patches: the name itself tells us a little bit about what it is: _trans-_ meaning through and _dermal_ referring to the skin.

These medicated adhesive patches contain omega fatty acids, terpenes and cannabinoids that are placed on the skin on a venous part of the body such as your ankle or the inside of your wrist.

Your body heat activates the patch, prompting it to begin releasing small amounts of the cannabinoid therapy through the skin and into the bloodstream; this happens consistently over an extended period of time.

This way of administering the cannabis increases the bioavailability of the cannabinoids because they are not being broken down by the liver or stomach acids, which means you're getting 100% of the medicinal value from the cannabis as it goes straight into your blood vessels, carrying the medication through the circulatory system and through your body.

Want to learn more? Here are the top 4 reasons you might want to give cannabis transdermal patches a try!

*#1) You Receive Larger Doses of Cannabinoid Therapy*






Cannabis transdermal patches provide enhanced release of cannabinoids into your bloodstream.

Larger doses are available to you with patches because of the high bioavailability you get as the cannabinoids are delivered directly into the bloodstream. In other words, a regular 10mg dose will actually provide you with medicinal value more similar to that of an 80mg dose  according to Graham Sorkin of Marys Medicinals, which is a company that specializes in cannabis patches.

Because the cannabis is slowly delivered over a long period of time, you are getting your 10mg dose consistently the whole time the patch is working as opposed to getting your cannabinoid therapy all at once and then having it taper off like for example with an edible, oil or capsule.

Most people say they dont even notice much psychoactivity except alleviated symptoms  such as pain relief  and mood elevation. This makes patches an ideal delivery method for people who need stronger and longer cannabinoid therapy but dont want to have the intense psychoactive high that would come from taking a stronger dose of cannabis regularly.

*#2) The Difference between Patches and Topicals*






Patches and topicals are two very different delivery methods.

Many people compare transdermal patches to topicals and the important thing to know here is that topicals bring pain relief and effects only locally on the first three layers of the skin.

With transdermal patches the cannabinoid therapy goes all the way through the seven layers of skin into the bloodstream  not for just local relief but whole body relief as well.

For this reason patches are significantly stronger and ideal for people with chronic pain or arthritis that need long-lasting effects, that will penetrate deep and through the whole body.

Another important difference is that unlike topicals, you can experience some psychoactive effects from THC-rich patches and because the cannabinoids cross into your bloodstream, they can show up on a drug test.

*#3) The Ability to Control Your Experience*






You can customize your doses with a clean pair of scissors.

Most patches come in 10mg or 20mg doses on a 2x2 adhesive latex-free patch. The effects typically start within 20 minutes, they gradually increase and then level into a steady dose around 3 hours and it will last about 8-12 hours.

You can also customize your dose by cutting the patch into halves, quarters, or even smaller sizes. And you can also wear multiple patches of any size at the same time to increase your dose. You can also combine two different types of cannabinoid therapy at the same time if you desire.

One of the big benefits with the transdermal patches, is that if you do not like the feeling you are having from the patch, once you remove the patch, the amount of cannabis in your system will go down and feel less intense within 10 to 30 minutes. So for people who are concerned with accidentally taking more cannabis then they need or desire and having an unpleasant experience, (which often happens with edibles) this can be a good alternative.

*#4) Specific Cannabinoid Options*






Marys Medicinals are the pioneering leaders in cannabis transdermal patch technology.

Transdermal patches can also be found in a variety of different forms of specific cannabinoids to meet many different needs for patients. This is beneficial to consumers because each cannabinoid is known for helping to treat different symptoms and ailments and can cause different effects in the body. Some of the available patches you can find are available in THC Indica, THC Sativa or THC Hybrid, THCA, CBD, CBN and a 1:1 ratio of CBD:THC.

And at Marys Medicinals each patch contains whole-plant medicine. Meaning that even though the patch specializes in a specific cannabinoid, there are still enough small traces of other cannabinoids in the patch so that you will still receive the benefits of the entourage effect. The entourage effect occurs when you consume multiple cannabinoids and terpenes present in a product; these compounds work together to enhance the medicinal value.

*Are transdermal patches for you?*


Transdermal patches for cannabis are relatively new and harder to find in many areas right now. Also prices will vary but patches tend to cost around $16-$18 per patch, so if you are looking to use them on a regular or daily basis they can be on the more expensive side in comparison to other delivery methods.

But know that ultimately each delivery or intake method for cannabis has its own advantages and disadvantages for specific ailments or situations; and often times this can change from person to person. Everyones body type reacts differently to different products, strains, cannabinoids and delivery methods.

So whenever possible we recommend that you give each method a try, allowing you to learn for yourself how your body reacts to each one and which situations and ailments each strain, product, or delivery method would be most ideal for as you turn cannabis into your own personal medicine closet.

https://www.learngreenflower.com/articles/253/4-reasons-to-try-cannabis-transdermal-patches


----------



## Keef (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't want to to buy them !-- I want to make them !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2016)

Can anyone tell me why topicals only penetrate 3 layers of skin and patches penetrate 7 layers of skin?  I would think that the carrier would determine the penetration.  For example emu oil penetrates better than olive oil.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 1, 2016)

I know nothing about transdermal patches other than some people use nicotine patches sometimes to quit smoking.

Using these patches is new to me.

I would be interested to know more about them.


----------



## burnin1 (Oct 1, 2016)

You can bet big pharma will be all over this.

Here is more info that you may care to read...

http://www.google.com/patents/US6328992


----------

